# Lexx Labs Busted



## mugzy (Sep 14, 2012)

You hear the term in reference to professional baseball players, Olympians and most recently, celebrated cyclist Lance Armstrong — but you don't expect one of your neighbors to be dealing in illegal steroids.

Omaha police discovered in April that four local residents were players in a steroid ring with origins in China and a drug kingpin in New York. Local narcotics detectives say they stumbled onto the largest steroid bust of their careers, one involving several hundred thousand dollars of the drug.

Christopher J. Bowers, 45, of Omaha, Ryan M. Bowers, 29, of Papillion, Bernard Venditte, 31, of Omaha and Jeanine A. Rowe, 35, of Papillion each was charged with possession of illegal steroids with intent to deliver.

The four are accused of acting as delivery agents for large shipments of home-cooked testosterone cocktails.

Thousands of vials of illegal steroids were shipped into the Omaha area before and during the months-long investigation, said Omaha Police Sgt. Dave Bianchi.

Raw hormones from China were mailed to the drug operation's leader in New York.

Bianchi said the ringleader turned it into an injectable solution and then bottled, labeled and shipped the toxic product to the Omaha and Papillion home addresses of those arrested.

Their job was to repackage and mail the vials to online buyers.

The investigation began in April when a U.S. Postal Service inspector noticed something odd about two packages.

Two Express Mail packages with consecutive numbers had been mailed from different post offices in New York. Both were addressed to Christopher Bowers' home in Omaha, but the return addresses were for nonexistent businesses in New York, according to court documents.

Those were red flags, indicating that drugs likely were in the packages.

Police followed the delivery of the packages to Bowers' home in midtown and discovered hundreds of vials of testosterone.

These steroid cocktails would never be used as legitimate medical treatments, said Omaha narcotics Detective Greg Hamill.

The home-brewed anabolic steroids had labels from a fake laboratory called Lexx Labs and were named Sustanon-300, Nandro-100, Masteron-100 and Deca-300. The doses could be up to 100 times higher than those used to treat medical conditions.

Hamill called the mixtures “ridiculously toxic.”

“I believe some of the drugs would have stayed in Omaha, but we have nothing to indicate that the steroids were pushed on kids or legitimate athletes,” Bianchi said.

Hamill said the majority of steroid users are men looking to quickly bulk up muscle mass.

Steroid abuse has been linked to serious health problems, including liver damage, kidney impairment or failure and enlargement of the heart, according to the National Institute on Drug Abuse. Anabolic steroids fall under the same legal classification as the illegal possession of oxycodone or vicodin.

When Bowers was questioned, authorities said, he implicated his nephew, Ryan Bowers.

The younger man then indicated to police that a friend, Venditte, had approached him with the opportunity to make some money by repackaging steroids sent from New York, court documents state.

Police said the supplier likely had used an online message board to approach one of the Omaha-area residents, who had purchased and personally used steroids in the past.

More steroids were found in Venditte's west Omaha apartment, and then detectives uncovered Rowe's connection to Venditte and yet more steroids.
“This was the largest steroid arrest I've been involved with in 20 years,” Bianchi said.

During the investigation, officers confiscated 4,430 vials — each containing 10 doses of illegal anabolic steroids.

Also collected were 3,763 grams — or more than eight pounds — of raw hormone materials that originated in China, Bianchi said.

Hamill estimated that an $800 investment in raw materials from China plus some basic lab equipment could turn into a $20,000 to $30,000 profit.
Ryan and Christopher Bowers, Venditte and Rowe were meant to be paid for each repackaged set of steroids that was sent to an online purchaser, Bianchi said.

Once the four local residents were charged, the Omaha police narcotics unit, the federal Drug Enforcement Agency and New York law officers built a case against the ringleader, Nicholas Cangiano, 34.

Cangiano was indicted in May in U.S. District Court in Nebraska on two counts: conspiracy to distribute and possession with intent to distribute anabolic steroids, and distribution of steroids.

The four local people arrested have been released from jail on bail, and their cases are set for trial in Douglas County District Court.
The felony charge against themcarries a maximum penalty of 20 years in prison, a $25,000 fine or both.

Christopher Bowers, a veteran air traffic controller at Eppley Airfield, had never been charged with a crime before in Nebraska or federal court, according to court documents. The Federal Aviation Administration said he has been suspended from his job pending the outcome of the case.

Rowe had a similarly clean record. Ryan Bowers and Venditte had not been previously charged with a drug-related crime in Nebraska.

The attorney for the Bowers men and Rowe's lawyer declined to comment. Calls to Venditte's attorney were not returned.


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 14, 2012)

Dropping like flies


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 14, 2012)

All it took was a fake return address!


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 14, 2012)

wow.  shitty for them


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 14, 2012)

Why not just pick an address out of the phone book and put it on the package? It's not lime your trying to actually have the pack sent back anyway. I'm glad I didn't know these two snitches


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 14, 2012)

That sucks....All that toxic testosterone cocktails getting pushed on to our youg athletes... What a retard.


----------



## DF (Sep 14, 2012)

Damn, that sucks ass!


----------



## grind4it (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow, that sucks for those guys. Looked like a couple of them were fist offenders, maybe they can plea down.......20years, fuck.


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 14, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> That sucks....All that toxic testosterone cocktails getting pushed on to our youg athletes... What a retard.



I'll take a hit for the team - just to save them. Send the stuff to me and i'll make sure its safely disposed of (inside my body


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 14, 2012)

sfstud33 said:


> I'll take a hit for the team - just to save them. Send the stuff to me and i'll make sure its safely disposed of (inside my body



Isn't that what you also say about herm's semen?


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 14, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Isn't that what you also say about herm's semen?



Sounds like a party i dont remember. Does that make it date rape?


----------



## ripped_one (Sep 14, 2012)

"Hamill estimated that an $800 investment in raw materials from China plus some basic lab equipment could turn into a $20,000 to $30,000 profit."

that's essentially what the supplement industry as a whole is about.


----------



## beasto (Sep 14, 2012)

"Hamill estimated that an $800 investment in raw materials from China plus some basic lab equipment could turn into a $20,000 to $30,000 profit."

Cocksuckers are blowing that way out of proportion, and all this toxic this and toxic that. blah blah.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 14, 2012)

ripped_one said:


> "Hamill estimated that an $800 investment in raw materials from China plus some basic lab equipment could turn into a $20,000 to $30,000 profit."
> 
> that's essentially what the supplement industry as a whole is about.



yep.  dumbasses buying shit cuz the claims on the bottle.


----------



## HH (Sep 14, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> All it took was a fake return address!



First thing i thought of when I read this article


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Sep 14, 2012)

Damn that sucks bad


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Sep 14, 2012)

Dam I dont know that sounds careless it would occur to me that If I sent 2 packages to the same place from 2 locations to one location the same day the same priority that eventually they would end up in the same persons hands who deliver it to its final location . the original thinking in sending the two packages from different locations was what? fucking dummies , hey and whats dick tracy doing working as a mailman ? fucker needs to just do his job while he still has it and deliver the mail not wonder y the dummy is getting two packages from locations with in the same area. I know no one aspires to be a mail man (no offence its a good career) this asshole should have been a PI , no wonder the post office is going bankrupt. Couple of lessons to learn for me at least A. dont use usps B. use a real return addy lol. C. find out where 800 loot can turn into 30k and contact that source lol I'm rich BITCH !


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 15, 2012)

Horribly written article full of media sensationalism. LOL@ "Toxic Cocktails"


----------



## tanuki (Sep 17, 2012)

So "ridiculously toxic" that users have been dropping like flies.  8-l Taking up bed space that could go to idiots that blow themselves up in meth labs.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 18, 2012)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> B. use a real return addy lol.



How bout not use a return address at all?

Its not like you want the shit back


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 18, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> How bout not use a return address at all?
> 
> Its not like you want the shit back



This is best but if you can make it look like a legit business, the outside of the box and the address and it is consistent every single time then your g2g but I would never do that if I were a large source never.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 18, 2012)

Now for sake of argument, it's the law to have a return address but I have never seen it enforced unless inside a postal at the counter and it will have to be real.

So all it takes is 1 clown in the postal to set a red flag on the pack and sure as shit one of the receivers will snitch if not all!

There are many things that has to be looked at and considered, if a source isn't thinking all the time they are not a safe source a source should have eyes on the back of their head.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 18, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> This is best but if you can make it look like a legit business, the outside of the box and the address and it is consistent every single time then your g2g but I would never do that if I were a large source never.



The only issue with doing this sf is that now you are telling the person receiving the pack what city you are shipping from


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 19, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> The only issue with doing this sf is that now you are telling the person receiving the pack what city you are shipping from



The postmark tells you that.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 19, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> The postmark tells you that.



There are a lot of things IMO sources do to be safe that actually can bite them in the ass and when showing you got something to hide then it takes 1 postal worker to snoop, No return address is a red flag if they give a shit but ever since I was a kid I never seen it enforce unless in a postal at the counter but all it takes is 1 postal worker to pry.

They can easily just wait at the random drop off boxes to get a person, no need for a return address to get you.

It seems time after time it's rec users getting busted I rarely every see a legit lifter busted.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 19, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> The postmark tells you that.




forgot about that...fuck

either way they wont be catching a guy shipping a pack with no return address on it...no matter what they do. Thousands use the drop boxes everyday and there would be know way to sort through all that mail. First they would have to have an idea of who they are looking for and which box to watch...to many boxes around to watch them all just to bust a guy mailing 6 vials of test e lol and with no ties to the sender all they have is the reciever in which case would have no idea who its coming from...BOOM!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 19, 2012)

When I'd get large packs sent to me from LA (not gear) my boy would look up a business in the area he was shipping from and put that as the return addy. Of course I wasn't getting a small little priority box with a few vials worth a couple hundy and a year or two in the joint. It was huge boxes worth a shit ton of doe and a shit ton of time so we made it look as legit as possible. USPSsand overnight is actually the safest way to ship. Believe it or not the government checks less packages then UPS or Fed Ex. Actually had a box that was "lost" using fed ex cuz my boy was going out of town and had someone else mail it and they used fed ex. Shit was "lost" for 4 days then they tried delivering to my house. Whether it was actually lost or they were doing a controlled delivery I don't know but I didn't sign for shit and told em the pack wasn't mine and cut my losses. No return addy or a fake one is a huge red flag. So is using someone else's name with your addy on it. You get a fake return addy plus use someone else's name, your risk of LE handing you your pack sky rockets.


----------



## Tilltheend (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow thanks for looking out!


----------



## mugzy (Sep 19, 2012)

The kingpin in NY they are refering to used the handle Anabolicbody on the boards.


----------



## tanuki (Sep 20, 2012)

Was reading about postal inspectors and came across the poster they use to educate staff about packages.

upload.wikimedia(dot)org/wikipedia/en/7/7c/Pos84.jpg  Warning big ass file.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 20, 2012)

Admin said:


> The kingpin in NY they are refering to used the handle Anabolicbody on the boards.



Sounds familiar and not a good way either if I recall!


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 20, 2012)

tanuki said:


> Was reading about postal inspectors and came across the poster they use to educate staff about packages.
> 
> upload.wikimedia(dot)org/wikipedia/en/7/7c/Pos84.jpg  Warning big ass file.



Like don't work yes I did the dot.


----------



## tanuki (Sep 20, 2012)

http://emergency.ucf(d0t)edu/emergency_guide/suspicious_mail.png

or google image search suspicious mail or package 

Inappropriate or unusual labeling

    Excessive postage
    Handwritten or poorly typed addresses
    Misspellings of common words
    Strange return address or *no return address*
    Incorrect titles or title without a name
    Not addressed to a specific person
    Marked with restrictions, such as “Personal,” “Confidential,” or “Do not x-ray”
    Marked with any threatening language
    Postmarked from a city or state that does not match the return address


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 20, 2012)

So hand written addresses are suspicious? Lol...when I go to the post office they hand me an address slip to write the addresses on....I don't see how hand writing is suspicious....pretty sure that's the preferred method for 95% of people


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 20, 2012)

Most of all this is from the anthrax era!


----------



## tanuki (Sep 21, 2012)

Got the following from another forum.

Safe shipping

What it is

Safe shipping means packaging and mailing products in ways that minimize risk for all involved. Safe shipping is more than packaging a product to reduce risk of interception, it is also using techniques to avoid liability for the shipper and recipient for any seized products.


List of things customs looks for

The following is a list of things customs uses to screen for suspicious parcels. A suspicious attribute of a parcel is called a flag. A single flag is often not much of a problem, but the more flags a package has the higher the chances it will be intercepted.


1. No return address

2. Restrictive markings (such as writing "Personal!" on the envelope)

3. Misspelled words

4. Poorly typed or written text

5. Excessive postage

6. Addressed to an incorrect title

7. Sent from a foreign country

8. Sealed with tape

9. Emits a strange odor (Including masking agents such as coffee, perfume and fabric softener sheets)

10. Lopsided, uneven, rigid, bulky or otherwise uneven weight distribution

11. Oily stains, discolorations and crystallizations on packaging

12. Packaging appears to be re-used

13. Package looks generally poorly prepared for shipping

14. addresses are hand written

15. addresses contain mispelled information (such as names, streets or cities)

16. Originate from a drug source state

17. Are addressed as being sent from an individual to an individual

18. Return address ZIP code does not match ZIP code of the post office the package is being sent from

19. A fictitious return address is used

20. List a sender or receiver name of a common type (Such as John Smith)

21. Make use of names that are not connected to either address

22. Package makes noise when shaken

23. Redistribution of weight is felt when package is moved or tilted


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 21, 2012)

I hate to say I've had a US postal inspector in my home.....I also had the bomb squad at my place back in the late 90's when they raided me and found a big bottle of DNP which said "Danger Explosive" and I wouldn't open my mouth to tell them what it was. I had the top off the bottle letting it dry out in an empty room. This was before the DEA made DNP a watched chem. Stupid fuckers.


----------

